# Motorhome on Corrie!



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just seen a motorhome ? Bessacar drive onto Coronation Street


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yup we saw it too


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Norris has it with his new girlfriend hope they dont park near us :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

My brother in law just rang ,asking for Norris :roll: :roll: :roll: not good for the image :lol: :lol: :lol: .
I `dreading going to the pub later


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Norris has it with his new girlfriend hope they dont park near us :lol:


Or near us :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> My brother in law just rang ,asking for Norris :roll: :roll: :roll: not good for the image :lol: :lol: :lol: .
> I `dreading going to the pub later


Ha Ha


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Corrie*

Hi

Well it's good new for Swift to have one of their products on show to 15 million or what ever the viewing figures are.....and glad to see that ITV had a British marque.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

zulurita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Norris has it with his new girlfriend hope they dont park near us :lol:
> ...


 :lol: Can you imagine seeing him at the Chemical disposal point :lol:

But yes your right Russel great advertising for Swift, but the soaps always copy the stories so Eastenders will have Dot and jim in one next and then Emmerdale will have the Dingles in one next. :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Pity they don't put all the cast in it and drive them to the north pole for a 10 year trip.

steve ------------ teensvan.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Or no!

We are about to buy a van simular.

   

Rihard....


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey look well if the next member to join registers as Norris :wink: 8O :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Norris at the chemical disposal!!

Can't picture it somehow


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Lets hope they dont try and reverse up the cobbles  

Peter.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

waspes said:


> Lets hope they dont try and reverse up the cobbles
> 
> Peter.


Oh I like it  Hope Fiat are looking if it judders :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> Richard....


Or should we call you Norris? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've heard that Swift are bringing out a limited edition.

It'll be called a Bessacar AmIeckerslike

Included in the price...

Satelite system that automatically tunes into ITV1
Gold plated 'soap' dish
Graduated tint front screen with free Norris And Mary logo

It will only be available direct from t'tholesalers though. 8) 

Pete


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello everyone I've just bought a new motorhome and I've heard this is a good forum. I'll be along soon with some advise for you all.
Regards
*NORRIS*


----------



## scotsy (Feb 1, 2009)

*would you flaming believe it?*

For months now a couple of my mates have been calling me Norris (bald on top, grey sides, glasses, moan a lot :roll: ) but what they didn't know about was that I'm buying our 1st MH tomorrow morning (jonnyro's Hymer b584) after a few weeks of searching.

So i turn up at work this morning and one of them says "t'areet Norris? I hear you're getting a motorhome" to which I replied "yeah, I'm picking it up tomorrow from Skegness, how did you know?" this guy gets a fit of giggles and asks "are you really?"
I say "yes, really"

Then he tells me about the storyline from 'Corry'   

Can't wait till work on Monday morning :roll:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Not the first motorhome on Corry though .... Les Battersby had one a few years ago .... not quite so posh though ......by a long way ... and he lived in it on the street for a while ....

Harvey
ps. An aside:-- when in New Zealand and I spoke of 'Corry', the locals couldn't understand me ... they call it 'Corro'; couldn't understand how we shortened it to 'Corry' .... and that was someone called Christine who was known as 'Chrissy' :wink:


----------



## NORRIS (Mar 6, 2009)

Well i made it  

I've just got my 1st motorhome and this site was recommended to me by business partner Rita. Myself and Mary will need some help from this forum's members in the near future so i hope you will help us out a little.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

NORRIS said:


> Well i made it
> 
> I've just got my 1st motorhome and this site was recommended to me by business partner Rita. Myself and Mary will need some help from this forum's members in the near future so i hope you will help us out a little.


I don't believe it where do you live ?????
If it really is you Norris Pay £10.00 for the full benefits of the MHF :lol: 
Ask Rita for a rise to pay for it.
Happy travelling but not Singapore on the first trip try the lakes as suggested.
Mavis


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

will you got it just in time itv are sacking most of you, so keep us up to date with your trip to hongkong
chapter


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I don't believe it!

Norris is it REALLY you?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

[quote="locovan]

But yes your right Russel great advertising for Swift, but the soaps always copy the stories so Eastenders will have Dot and jim in one next and then Emmerdale will have the Dingles in one next. :lol:[/quote]

Yes but the story line in East Enders would probably contain a gassing incident and the Emmerdale one would have a massive explosion!  Chasper.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

That Norris is a scotsy I recon - same writing style :wink: :wink: 

Wardens and campsite owners should get a group email warning them that Corries Norris is on the way :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 121102 (Mar 7, 2009)

Excuse me Ladies and Gentlemen but may I please bring to your attention to a very serious matter that Rita and Emily have kindly informed me of? 

This so called Norris person who posted earlier on your forum professing to be me is nothing more than an IMPOSTER! I am the REAL Norris Cole and I object strongly to anyone brandishing my good name around using the pseudonym Norris! 8O 

By the way Mary and I are having a trial run this weekend in the motorhome but I don't fancy any bedtime shinnanigins- so any advice on how to handle Mary would be greatly appreciated! :roll: 

Norris Cole


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Norris,

Have a good trial run.

Put Mary in the awning and you should be fine :wink: Do you have an awning/safari room?

I bet you won't like emptying the chemical toilet :wink: 

You can't be so fastidious when camping!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

IamTheREALNorris said:


> Excuse me Ladies and Gentlemen but may I please bring to your attention to a very serious matter that Rita and Emily have kindly informed me of?
> 
> This so called Norris person who posted earlier on your forum professing to be me is nothing more than an IMPOSTER! I am the REAL Norris Cole and I object strongly to anyone brandishing my good name around using the pseudonym Norris! 8O
> 
> ...


Then please pay the £10 pa and enjoy the forum and get all the advice to all your queries.
Could you not advise Ken Barlow to buy a motorhome and take Dedrie away before he really starts that affair with the other women. (or is that something that you don't know about yet)
And also Liz so she can have a place of her own.
Kevin so he can get away from his family.
You should really take Emily with you she has stuck by you through thick and thin and then Rita who has be so patient with you as your employer.
Well hope to see you on the road.
Mavis

edited ---- oh no not that Mavis not (I dont really know) Mavis


----------



## 121102 (Mar 7, 2009)

Good afternoon Zulrita,

Sorry, we dont have such an accessory as a awning/safari room as that was not included in the winning prize!

I am concerned that after Mary and I have had our bedtime cocoa we will have to retire to the bedroom, where there are 2 single beds. Obviously and despite having separate beds, we will still be in close proximity to one and other and this is where my worries and concerns lie I'm afraid! I have become acutely aware of late that Mary has a twinkle in her eye whenever she is close to me and I am worried that the sight of me in my 100% cotton pyjamas will finally push her over the edge and turn her into some kind of wanton woman! 

As for the emptying of the chemical toilet I have no problems with such chores providing Mary does not use it for bowel associated movements but should she get caught short, then I'm afraid I will be sending Mary to dispose of her own ablusions!

Yours truly

Norris Cole Esq.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

wonder why Sonesta - who I know lovvvvvvvves Corrie is not posting much on this thread :wink: :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Come on Norris,

Enjoy, life is too short let Mary into your life etc :wink:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Never mind the lake district to many hills they should try Holland or the Fen Country.
Norris would never cope with the Judjudjudjudeeeerrrrr


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitch*

I am sure I could find you a pitch here!!!

Russell

Can you bring Blanche though, she is a hoot. I would love a night on the town with her.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

artona said:


> wonder why Sonesta - who I know lovvvvvvvves Corrie is not posting much on this thread :wink: :wink:


Hi Stew,

I have just come across this thread and your post to me and oh my word I just cannot believe that I have been unaware that one of my fav TV characters is actually posting on here. Ooh how fabulous to have a famous celebrity in our midst ...... whatever and whoever next? Let's hope he and Mary glean plenty of help and advice from us all?

I did see the episode the other night when the motorhome arrived on the cobbles of Coronation Street and recall thinking I wonder where they will park it as them terraced houses don't look to have much space for motorhome parking do they? I can see them having feuds with their neighbours if they are not careful - so let's hope they have some secure storage nearby?

Anyway, thanks Stew for bringing Norris's registration to my attention and the thoughtfulness you have shown to one of Corries most ardent fans is greatly appreciated. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well hello IamTheREALNorris, 

Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of motorhoming! I am sure you will enjoy life out on the open roads and before long I think you too will be bitten by the motorhoming bug! 

May I say that I admire you greatly as an actor and I am one of the streets most ardent and loyal fans and so I was delighted to hear that you have now joined the MHF forum. We are a great bunch of motorhome anoraks and what some members know or don't know about motorhomes is no mans business! 

If you need any help or advice I am only too willing to offer the hand of friendship. Let's face it, being fellow motorhomers means we are obviously like minded people and already share a lot in common and will no doubt have an affinity with one and other? Therefore, I am sure we will get on famously and you know what they say Norris: "Inside every good man hides an even better woman" - or words to that effect! 

Enjoy your travels and give my regards to Rita, Emily and Mary! 

Sue 

PS Best way to handle Mary and keep her womanly wiles at bay is to burp and trump in the boudoir - this is guaranteed Norris to dampen her ardour and put paid to any ideas she may harbour of any romance!


----------

